# Everyday Free Tips & Predictions



## legendaryfx (Aug 17, 2020)

*First of all, GAMBLE RESPONSIBLY!

Join our Telegram group for free Football/Hockey/Basketball/Tennis Tips & Predictions
We will never ask for money or services in return, everything free.
(Click on photo to join)*

*

*​


----------



## legendaryfx (Aug 17, 2020)

*3/3 today on our telegram channel. (**click to join**)*


----------



## legendaryfx (Aug 18, 2020)

RB Leipzig

R.B. Leipzig, the big surprise of this Champions season, is ready to face Mbappe and Neymar's team. The Germans in this European season have a record with 6 wins 2 draws and one defeat. Julian Nangelsmann's team in the 9 games tried the goal 140 times of which 49 were on goal, 47 near the goal and 44 blocked by opposing defenders.

Paris Saint-Germain FC

PSG has 7 victories, a draw and a defeat in the Champions League in which it scored 22 goals. A very important aspect is that T.Tuchel's team sent 31 shots less to the opponent's goal than Leipzig. The level of concentration in the last 30 meters of the French is excellent, out of 109 attempts to the gate 48 hit the goal area, 41 were near the opposing goalposts, and 20 of them blocked by opponents.

️ RB Leipzig Total Shots on Target Over 3.5 @ 1.50


----------



## Nowah (Aug 18, 2020)

legendaryfx said:


> RB Leipzig
> 
> R.B. Leipzig, the big surprise of this Champions season, is ready to face Mbappe and Neymar's team. The Germans in this European season have a record with 6 wins 2 draws and one defeat. Julian Nangelsmann's team in the 9 games tried the goal 140 times of which 49 were on goal, 47 near the goal and 44 blocked by opposing defenders.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your writing!


----------



## Nowah (Aug 18, 2020)

legendaryfx said:


> *3/3 today on our telegram channel. (**click to join**)*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1832


Good to see! I'll join


----------



## legendaryfx (Aug 18, 2020)

Unfortunately, RB Leipzig did not play the best game today against Paris Saint-Germain FC. They finished the match with a total of 3 shots on target. 

️ RB Leipzig Total Shots on Target Over 3.5 @ 1.50


----------



## legendaryfx (Aug 18, 2020)

Basketball 19.8.2020

Houston Rockets - Oklahoma City Thunder
Houston Rockets Winner @ 1.96


----------



## legendaryfx (Aug 19, 2020)

legendaryfx said:


> Basketball 19.8.2020
> 
> Houston Rockets - Oklahoma City Thunder
> Houston Rockets Winner @ 1.96


Houston Rockets - Oklahoma City Thunder @ 1.96


----------



## legendaryfx (Aug 19, 2020)

Lyon

Rudi Garcia's team is a pleasant cancellation surprise, with an eye-pleasing football in a 3-5-2 care system can be offensive or defensive depending on the opponent. The French care of the elimination eliminated Juventus and City reached the semi-finals Champions League, after 4 victories 2 draws and 3 defeats in care scored 14 goals and conceded 11. In nine matches they tried the opposing goal with 108 shots from the care 39 reached the goal area, 40 near the goal and 29 were blocked of adverse defenses.

Bayern 

Undoubtedly, the team coached by the German Hans Dieter Flick, practices the most beautiful football in the world today, managing to play a football very similar to the one played by Bayern in the Jupp Heynckes era. In the Champions League, the Germans dominate all the important tops.

️ Total Shots on Target Over 9.5 @ 1.45

Join out Telegram channel for more tips & predictions: https://t.me/legendarybetstg


----------



## Leo1984 (Aug 19, 2020)

Thanks for sharing Telegram link.


----------



## legendaryfx (Aug 19, 2020)

legendaryfx said:


> Lyon
> 
> Rudi Garcia's team is a pleasant cancellation surprise, with an eye-pleasing football in a 3-5-2 care system can be offensive or defensive depending on the opponent. The French care of the elimination eliminated Juventus and City reached the semi-finals Champions League, after 4 victories 2 draws and 3 defeats in care scored 14 goals and conceded 11. In nine matches they tried the opposing goal with 108 shots from the care 39 reached the goal area, 40 near the goal and 29 were blocked of adverse defenses.
> 
> ...


️ Lyon - Bayern 
Total Shots on Target Over 9.5 @ 1.45


----------



## legendaryfx (Aug 19, 2020)

Join here


----------



## legendaryfx (Aug 20, 2020)

Giulio Zeppieri - Facundo Bagnis

Reached the age of 30 and with a lot of matches played on clay, Bagnis is clearly the most experienced player in this duel. The Argentine has 10 Challenger tournaments won on clay, while his 18-year-old opponent today has only participated in ITF tournaments for the most part so far. So, I bet with great confidence on Bagnis' victory in this game, a player who feels very good on this surface and who has enough weapons to defeat the young Zeppieri.

Facundo Bagnis Winner @ 1.62


----------



## legendaryfx (Aug 20, 2020)

legendaryfx said:


> Giulio Zeppieri - Facundo Bagnis
> 
> Reached the age of 30 and with a lot of matches played on clay, Bagnis is clearly the most experienced player in this duel. The Argentine has 10 Challenger tournaments won on clay, while his 18-year-old opponent today has only participated in ITF tournaments for the most part so far. So, I bet with great confidence on Bagnis' victory in this game, a player who feels very good on this surface and who has enough weapons to defeat the young Zeppieri.
> 
> Facundo Bagnis Winner @ 1.62


Facundo Bagnis Winner @ 1.62


----------



## legendaryfx (Aug 20, 2020)

Indiana Pacers - Miami Heat 
Total successful throws of three points - Indiana Pacers Over 9.5 @ 1.80 

*Join our Telegram channel.*


----------



## legendaryfx (Aug 21, 2020)

We DESTROYED in the last days Champions League and a few Basketball & Tennis games 
See the statistics here  http://bit.ly/legendarybets-stats

We will launch our website in a few days so stay tuned because a giveaway is around the corner! Strengthen your winning chances by inviting your friends  https://t.me/legendarybetstg


----------



## legendaryfx (Aug 21, 2020)

️ Football 21.08.2020

FC Sevilla - Inter Milano
Over 1.5 @ 1.36

FC Arges Pitesti - FC Botosani
Over 1.5 @ 1.42

 Basketball 21.08.2020

Brooklyn Nets - Toronto Raptors
Over 13.5 Points for Garrett Temple @ 1.70


----------



## legendaryfx (Aug 21, 2020)

legendaryfx said:


> Football 21.08.2020
> 
> FC Sevilla - Inter Milano
> Over 1.5 @ 1.36
> ...


FC Sevilla - Inter Milano Over 1.5 @ 1.36 
FC Arges Pitesti - FC Botosani 
Brooklyn Nets - Toronto Raptors Over 13.5 Points for Garrett Temple @ 1.70


----------



## legendaryfx (Aug 22, 2020)

️ Football 22.08.2020 

FC Viitorul - UTA Arad
Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.61

Molde - Odd
GG @ 1.50

Astra Giurgiu - FCSB 
Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.36

Sepsi Sf. Gheorghe - Univ. Craiova
Under 1.5 Goals in the First Half @ 1.31

Rangers - Kilmarnock
Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.59


----------



## legendaryfx (Aug 22, 2020)

legendaryfx said:


> Football 22.08.2020
> 
> FC Viitorul - UTA Arad
> Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.61
> ...


Tomorrow goal: 6/6 

FC Viitorul - UTA Arad Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.61 
Molde - Odd GG @ 1.50 
Astra Giurgiu - FCSB Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.36 
Sepsi Sf. Gheorghe - Univ. Craiova Under 1.5 Goals in the First Half @ 1.31
Rangers - Kilmarnock Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.59 
Yannick Hanfmann Winner @ 1.53


----------



## legendaryfx (Aug 23, 2020)

EUROPE: Champions League  

️ PSG - Bayern Munchen

Bet #1: Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.40
Bet #2: Over 15.5 Total Faults for Bayern Munchen


----------



## legendaryfx (Aug 23, 2020)

Acad. Clinceni - CFR Cluj Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.35 
Spartak M. - Lokomotiv M. Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.38 
Malmo FF - Falkenberg 1 @ 1.25 
C. Budejovice - Slavia P. 2 @ 1.35 

4/4  on our telegram channel. Join here -> https://t.me/legendarybetstg


----------



## legendaryfx (Aug 23, 2020)

PSG - Bayern Munchen Bet #2: Over 15.5 Total Faults for Bayern Munchen


----------



## legendaryfx (Aug 24, 2020)

️ Football 24 Aug. 2020

 St. Truiden - Oostende
 Under 3.5 Goals @ 1.44

 Din. Bucuresti - FC Hermannstadt
 Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.40

 Kalmar - Mjalby
 Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.36

 Ranheim - Strommen
 Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.35


----------



## legendaryfx (Aug 24, 2020)

St. Truiden - Oostende Under 3.5 Goals @ 1.44 
Din. Bucuresti - FC Hermannstadt Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.40 
Kalmar - Mjalby Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.36 
Ranheim - Strommen Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.35 

If you are interested in live betting, more projects, bankroll management & advices on what to pick, join our premium group  http://bit.ly/legendarybets-vip


----------



## legendaryfx (Aug 25, 2020)

Novak Djokovic - Ricardas Berankis 
Ricardas Berankis Aces Under 2.5 @ 1.85 

Invite your friends to Legendary Bets telegram channel and you could win the big prize! One month in the Legendary Bets premium group and start maximizing your profits!  https://t.me/legendarybetstg


----------



## Nowah (Aug 25, 2020)

Talk of the world, Messi may leave FC Bercelona.


----------



## legendaryfx (Aug 25, 2020)

Invite your friends to Legendary Bets telegram channel and you could win the big prize! One month in the Legendary Bets premium group and start maximizing your profits!  https://t.me/legendarybetstg


----------



## legendaryfx (Aug 26, 2020)

️ Football 26 Aug. 2020

 Suduva – Macabi Tel Aviv
 Macabi Tel Aviv To Qualify @ 1.35

 Qarabag – Sheriff
 Qarabag To Qualify @ 1.30

 Celje – Molde
 Molde 1-3 Goals @ 1.32

 Ludogoret – Midtjylland
 Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.29

 Legia – Omonia
 Legia To Qualify @ 1.35


----------



## Giresse (Aug 26, 2020)

Nowah said:


> Talk of the world, Messi may leave FC Bercelona.



Inter Milan, Juventus, Manchester United, Manchester City, PSG & others are reportedly in talks with him, but this isn't the right decision in my opinion, he is supposed to retire there at Barsa. Imagine if he moves to let's say City and fails to deliver! Then the critics would have been right all through when they claimed Cristiano Ronaldo is the best player ever, as he has been dominant in any league he played in.


----------



## BgFutbol (Aug 26, 2020)

Giresse said:


> Inter Milan, Juventus, Manchester United, Manchester City, PSG & others are reportedly in talks with him, but this isn't the right decision in my opinion, he is supposed to retire there at Barsa. Imagine if he moves to let's say City and fails to deliver! Then the critics would have been right all through when they claimed Cristiano Ronaldo is the best player ever, as he has been dominant in any league he played in.


Well, in Italy Juventus was a champion in the last years. He did not help them do anything they would not have done without him. If he wanted challenge he could have gone to another top italian team, but he chose the sure thing.


----------



## Giresse (Aug 26, 2020)

BgFutbol said:


> Well, in Italy Juventus was a champion in the last years. He did not help them do anything they would not have done without him. If he wanted challenge he could have gone to another top italian team, but he chose the sure thing.



that's what a typical messi fan would say lol! do you see messi going to Chelsea (PL), Napoli (Serie A), Lyon (Ligue 1) or Leipzig (Bundesliga)??? It's obvious he'll go for the dominant team of  these leagues!


----------



## BgFutbol (Aug 26, 2020)

Giresse said:


> that's what a typical messi fan would say lol! do you see messi going to Chelsea (PL), Napoli (Serie A), Lyon (Ligue 1) or Leipzig (Bundesliga)??? It's obvious he'll go for the dominant team of  these leagues!


I don't know what is the connection with Messi as I did not mention him or stated if I am a fan. The fact is Ronaldo chose the easy way.


----------



## legendaryfx (Aug 26, 2020)

CFR Cluj - Din. Zagreb GG @ 1.98 
Lok. Zagreb - Rapid Vienna Total Faults in Match Over 29.5 @ 1.85 
AZ Alkmaar – Plzen Plzen Will Score @ 1.46 

If you are interested in live betting, more projects, bankroll management & advices on what to pick, join our premium group  http://bit.ly/legendarybets-vip


----------



## legendaryfx (Aug 27, 2020)

️ Football 27 Aug. 2020

 Partizan - RFS
 Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.36 

 Asane - Grorud 
Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.57

 Ham-Kam - Tromso
 2 @ 1.80

 Aarhus - Honka
 Aarhus To Qualify @ 1.25

 Malmo - Cracovia
 GG @ 1.97

️ Place your bets here  https://bit.ly/placeyourbet


----------



## legendaryfx (Aug 27, 2020)

Invite your friends to Legendary Bets telegram channel and you could win the big prize! One month in the Legendary Bets premium group and start maximizing your profits!  https://t.me/legendarybetstg

What is Legendary Bets premium group? Take a look 

 Daily tips 
 Bankroll management
 Higher odds
 Advice on what to pick
 1on1 mentorship
 24/7/365 full support


----------



## legendaryfx (Aug 28, 2020)

️ Football 28 Aug. 2020

 Vanersborgs FK - Vanersborgs IF
 Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.38

 UTA Arad - FC Voluntari
 Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.38

 Jong Utrecht - Eindhoven
Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.50

 Beroe - Botev Vratsa
 Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.27


----------



## legendaryfx (Aug 29, 2020)

legendaryfx said:


> Football 28 Aug. 2020
> 
> ▶ Vanersborgs FK - Vanersborgs IF
> Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.38
> ...


Vanersborgs FK - Vanersborgs IF Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.38 
UTA Arad - FC Voluntari Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.38 
Jong Utrecht - Eindhoven  Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.50  
Beroe - Botev Vratsa Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.27 

Invite your friends to Legendary Bets telegram channel and you could win the big prize! One month in the Legendary Bets premium group and start maximizing your profits!  https://t.me/legendarybetstg


----------



## legendaryfx (Aug 31, 2020)

Invite your friends to Legendary Bets telegram channel and you could win the big prize! One month in the Legendary Bets premium group and start maximizing your profits!  https://t.me/legendarybetstg

What is Legendary Bets premium group? Take a look 

 Daily tips 
 Bankroll management
 Higher odds
 Advice on what to pick
 1on1 mentorship
 24/7/365 full support


----------



## legendaryfx (Sep 2, 2020)

Tennis 02 Sep. 2020

 Egor Girasimov - Jordan Thompson
 Jordan Thompson @ 1.78

 Kirsten Flipkens - Jessica Pegula
 Jessica Pegula @ 1.36

 Gilles Simon - Taylor Harry Fritz
 Taylor Harry Fritz @ 1.37

 Gille S / Vliegen J - Kubot L / Melo M.
 Kubot L / Melo M. @ 1.38

️ Football 02 Sep. 2020

 San Marino U21 - Czech Republic U21
 Over 3.5 Goals @ 1.51


----------



## legendaryfx (Sep 4, 2020)

️ Football 04 Sep. 2020

 Netherlands - Poland
 Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.30

 Norway - Austria
 Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.41

 Slovakia - Czech Republic
 Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.40

 Value Bet
 Romania - Northern Ireland
 X/1 @ 5.00


----------



## legendaryfx (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## legendaryfx (Sep 10, 2020)

️ Football 10 Sep. 2020

 Lens - PSG
 PSG @ 1.78

️ Xavi Simons is one of the most promising kids in world football. The 17-year-old Dutch central midfielder was acquired by PSG from Barcelona. His salary for the team is already 1 million euros a year, and the sheiks put all their trust in him. Along with Xavi Simons, Tuchel can throw the talented striker Arnaud Kalimuendo into battle. He has already scored in friendly matches for Parisians and is ready for his debut in Ligue 1.


----------



## legendaryfx (Sep 11, 2020)

️ Football 11 Sep. 2020

 Din. Bucuresti - FC Botosani
 Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.38

 FC Bordeaux - Lyon
 Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.35

 Rapid Vienna - Admira Wacker
 Over 8.5 Total Corners @ 1.50


----------



## legendaryfx (Sep 12, 2020)

️ Football 12 Sep. 2020

 Fulham - FC Arsenal
 Over 8.5 Total Corners @ 1.35

 Liverpool -  Leeds United
 Liverpool & Under 4.5 Goals @ 1.38

 HSC Montpellier - OGC Nice
 OGC Nice Over 0.5 Goals @ 1.46

 St. Etienne - Strasbourg
 Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.47

 Nurnberg - RB Leipzig
 Leipzig @ 1.37

️ Place your bets here  https://bit.ly/placebetsnow


----------



## Giresse (Sep 12, 2020)

legendaryfx said:


> Liverpool - Leeds United
> Liverpool & Under 4.5 Goals @ 1.38


24 minutes into the game and Liverpool already leading 2-1, the under 4.5 bet not looking so great right now, but let's wait and see


----------



## legendaryfx (Sep 13, 2020)

Giresse said:


> 24 minutes into the game and Liverpool already leading 2-1, the under 4.5 bet not looking so great right now, but let's wait and see


Unexpected result yesterday from both teams. I am very disappointed with Liverpool. They almost chocked the game but ofc the luck is on their side and they have penalty in 85+.

️ Football 13 Sep. 2020

 West Brom - Leicester
 Leicester or Draw @ 1.30

 Tottenham - Everton
 Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.33

 Bodo/Glimt - Odd
 Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.41

 Stromsgodset - Rosenborg
 GG @ 1.50

 Sparta Rotterdam - Ajax
 Ajax @ 1.32


----------



## legendaryfx (Sep 13, 2020)

Value Bet
 Tennis 13 Sep. 2020

 Alexander Zverev - Dominic Thiem
 Total Double Faults Over 9.5 @ 1.60


----------



## legendaryfx (Sep 13, 2020)

legendaryfx said:


> Unexpected result yesterday from both teams. I am very disappointed with Liverpool. They almost chocked the game but ofc the luck is on their side and they have penalty in 85+.
> 
> Football 13 Sep. 2020
> 
> ...


West Brom - Leicester Leicester or Draw @ 1.30 
Tottenham - Everton Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.33 
Bodo/Glimt - Odd Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.41 
Stromsgodset - Rosenborg GG @ 1.50 
Sparta Rotterdam - Ajax Ajax @ 1.32 

 Invite your friends to Legendary Bets and let's win together!   https://t.me/legendarybetstg


----------



## legendaryfx (Sep 14, 2020)

️ Football 13 Sep. 2020

 Sheffield United - Wolves
 Draw Half or Final @ 1.60

 Brighton - Chelsea
 Chelsea or Draw & Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.40

 Duisburg - Dortmund
 Dortmund/Dortmund @ 1.33

 Jong Utrecht - Jong AZ
 GG @ 1.36

 Hatayspor - Basaksehir
 Basaksehir @ 1.77


----------



## legendaryfx (Sep 14, 2020)

legendaryfx said:


> Football 13 Sep. 2020
> 
> ▶ Sheffield United - Wolves
> Draw Half or Final @ 1.60
> ...


️ Sheffield United - Wolves Draw Half or Final @ 1.60 
️ Brighton - Chelsea Chelsea or Draw & Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.40 
️ Duisburg - Dortmund Dortmund/Dortmund @ 1.33 
️ Jong Utrecht - Jong AZ GG @ 1.36 
️ Hatayspor - Basaksehir Basaksehir @ 1.77 
 Grigor Dimitrov - Gianluca Mager Grigor Dimitrov @ 1.50 
 Juri Rodionov - Geoffrey Blancaneaux Juri Rodionov Win One Set @ 1.36 
 Marie Bouzkova - Ajla Tomljanovic Ajla Tomljanovic Win One Set @ 1.40 

 Invite your friends to Legendary Bets and let's win together!   https://t.me/legendarybetstg


----------



## legendaryfx (Sep 15, 2020)

️ Football 14 Sep. 2020

 KAA Gent - SK Rapid Vienna
 SK Rapid Vienna Over 0.5 Goals @ 1.30

 Montpellier - Lyon
 Under 3.5 Goals @ 1.30

 PAOK - Benfica
 Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.32

 FC Volendam - Nijmegen
 GG @ 1.42

 Hebei - Beijing Guoan
 GG @ 1.54


----------



## legendaryfx (Sep 15, 2020)

legendaryfx said:


> Football 14 Sep. 2020
> 
> ▶ KAA Gent - SK Rapid Vienna
> SK Rapid Vienna Over 0.5 Goals @ 1.30
> ...


 6 Wins today on our telegram channel!

KAA Gent - SK Rapid Vienna SK Rapid Vienna Over 0.5 Goals @ 1.30 
Montpellier - Lyon Under 3.5 Goals @ 1.30 
PAOK - Benfica Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.32 
FC Volendam - Nijmegen GG @ 1.42 
Hebei - Beijing Guoan GG @ 1.54 

 Invite your friends to Legendary Bets and let's win together!   https://t.me/legendarybetstg


----------



## Claus (Sep 16, 2020)

Thanks so much guys! I've already raised 3,000$ on bets


----------



## legendaryfx (Sep 16, 2020)

FC Botosani - FK Skendija 79
 FC Botosani To Qualify @ 1.47

 Bodo/Glimt - GK Zalgiris Vilnius
 Bodo/Glimt & Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.30

 Lok. Plovdiv - Tottenham Hotspur
 Tottenham Hotspur & Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.35

 NK Osijek - FC Basel
 FC Basel To Qualify @ 1.61

 Backa Topola - FCSB
 FCSB @ 1.47


----------



## Giresse (Sep 17, 2020)

legendaryfx said:


> Unexpected result yesterday from both teams. I am very disappointed with Liverpool. They almost chocked the game but ofc the luck is on their side and they have penalty in 85+.



agree, and sorry mate! but I tend to avoid the over/under market as far as Liverpool is concerned. This season they'll have it tough, especially with the signings Chelsea made. I equally fancy teams like Everton to create a surprise this season.


----------



## legendaryfx (Sep 18, 2020)

️ Football 18 Sep. 2020

 Astra - CFR Cluj
 Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.39

 Lyon - Nimes
 Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.57

 Krasnodar - Khimki
 Krasnodar @ 1.40

 Charleroi - Beerschot VA
 GG @ 1.72

 Chindia - FC Hermannstadt
 FC Hermannstadt or Draw @ 1.36

 Sibenik - Lok. Zagreb
 Lok. Zagreb or Draw & Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.47


----------



## KeithGreene (Sep 18, 2020)

Someone implemented these tips?


----------



## legendaryfx (Sep 19, 2020)

️ Football 19 Sep. 2020

 Arsenal - West Ham
 Arsenal Half or Final @ 1.33

 Everton - WBA
 Everton Half or Final @ 1.36

 PSV - Emmen
 PSV & Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.27

 SV Horn - Liefering
 Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.35

 Rennes - Monaco
 GG @ 1.67

 Univ. Craiova - FC Voluntari
 Univ. Craiova @ 1.55

 Leeds - Fulham
 Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.33


----------



## Beto (Sep 19, 2020)

Any info for Craiova ?


----------



## legendaryfx (Sep 19, 2020)

Beto said:


> Any info for Craiova ?


Starting in a few minutes


----------



## legendaryfx (Sep 19, 2020)

legendaryfx said:


> Football 19 Sep. 2020
> 
> ▶ Arsenal - West Ham
> Arsenal Half or Final @ 1.33
> ...


Arsenal - West Ham Arsenal Half or Final @ 1.33 
Everton - WBA Everton Half or Final @ 1.36 
PSV - Emmen PSV & Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.27 
SV Horn - Liefering Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.35 
Rennes - Monaco GG @ 1.67 
Univ. Craiova - FC Voluntari Univ. Craiova @ 1.55 
Leeds - Fulham Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.33 

 THIS IS LEGENDARY BETS ! Imagine the potential of winnings in our PREMIUM group 

 Invite your friends to Legendary Bets and let's win together!   https://t.me/legendarybetstg


----------



## legendaryfx (Sep 20, 2020)

️ Football 20 Sep. 2020

 Chelsea - Liverpool
 Liverpool or Draw & Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.57

 Ajax - Waalwijk
 Ajax/Ajax @ 1.30

 Southampton - Tottenham
 Tottenham or Draw @ 1.38

 Odense - Nordsjaelland
 GG @ 1.58

 Parma - Napoli
 Napoli Half or Final @ 1.42

 Real Sociedad - Real Madrid
 Under 3.5 Goals @ 1.44


----------



## legendaryfx (Sep 20, 2020)

legendaryfx said:


> Football 20 Sep. 2020
> 
> ▶ Chelsea - Liverpool
> Liverpool or Draw & Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.57
> ...


 LEGENDARY BETS 

Chelsea - Liverpool Liverpool or Draw & Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.57 
Ajax - Waalwijk Ajax/Ajax @ 1.30 
Southampton - Tottenham Tottenham or Draw @ 1.38 
Odense - Nordsjaelland GG @ 1.58 
Parma - Napoli Napoli Half or Final @ 1.42 
Real Sociedad - Real Madrid Under 3.5 Goals @ 1.44 

 Invite your friends to Legendary Bets and let's win together!   https://t.me/legendarybetstg


----------



## legendaryfx (Sep 21, 2020)

️ Football 21 Sep. 2020

 Wolves - Man. City
 Man. City Half or Final @ 1.37

 AC Milan - Bologna
 AC Milan Half or Final @ 1.40

 Aston Villa - Sheffield United
 Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.41

 Jong AZ - Graafschap
 Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.40

 Fenerbahce - Hatayspor
 Fenerbahce @ 1.53

 Gaz Metan - Din. Bucuresti
 Din. Bucuresti or Draw @ 1.28


----------



## legendaryfx (Sep 22, 2020)

️ Football 22 Sep. 2020

 Krasnodar - PAOK
 Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.40

 'U' Cluj - Unirea Slobozia
 'U' Cluj  @ 1.40

 Ternana - AlbinoLeffe
 Ternana To Qualify @ 1.48


----------



## legendaryfx (Sep 23, 2020)

️ Football 23 Sep. 2020

 Molde - Ferencvaros
 GG @ 1.91

 Apollon - Lech
 Lech or Draw @ 1.55

 Rukh Lviv - Shakhtar
 Shakhtar/Shakhtar @ 1.57


----------



## legendaryfx (Sep 24, 2020)

️ Football 24 Sep. 2020

 Plzen - Sonderjyske
 Plzen @ 1.33

 FK Rostov - M. Haifa
 FK Rostov to Qualify @ 1.54

 Besiktas - Rio Ave
 Besiktas @ 1.50

 AC Milan - Bodo/Glimt
 Both teams to score @ 1.50

 Willem II - Rangers
 Rangers @ 1.77


----------



## legendaryfx (Sep 25, 2020)

️ Football 25 Sep. 2020

 Kortrijk - Antwerp
 Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.30

 Hertha - Frankfurt
 Both teams to score @ 1.54

 Dordrecht - Jong AZ
 Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.38

 Huddersfield - Sheffield
 Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.44

 Lille - Nantes
 Draw Half or Final @ 1.77


----------



## legendaryfx (Sep 26, 2020)

️ Football 26 Sep. 2020

 Crystal Palace - Everton
 Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.40

 Burnley - Southampton
 Southampton Over 0.5 Goals @ 1.36

 St. Etienne - Rennes
 Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.42

 Augsburg - Dortmund
 Dortmund Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.40

 Bayer Leverkusen - RB Leipzig
 Both Teams To Score @ 1.50

 FC Torino - Atalanta
 Atalanta or Draw & Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.43


----------



## legendaryfx (Sep 27, 2020)

️ Football 27 Sep. 2020

 AS Roma - Juventus
 Juventus or Draw & Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.55

 Brondby - Horsens
 Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.73

 Cadiz - Sevilla
 Sevilla @ 1.80

 Malmo - Hacken
 Both Teams To Score @ 1.71


----------



## legendaryfx (Sep 27, 2020)

Premium bets = Happy customers

 1 Month - 20$
 6 Months - 50$
 Lifetime - 80$

This is what we can offer if you join our premium group 

 Daily tips 
 Bankroll management
 Higher odds
 Match of the day
 1on1 mentorship
 24/7/365 support

 We also introduced a new concept to our premium group called "Value Bet". What is Value Bet? It's a special bet with most chance of winning with odds over 1.80 

If you're interested in joining our premium group or you want more details, contact  @legendary_bets


----------



## legendaryfx (Sep 29, 2020)

️ Football 29 Sep. 2020

 FC 'U' Craiova - Slatina
 FC 'U' Craiova @ 1.42

 Tottenham - Chelsea 
 Chelsea To Qualify @ 1.36

 Getafe - Betis
 Under 2.5 Goals @ 1.58

 Eindhoven - Roda
 Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.47


----------



## legendaryfx (Sep 30, 2020)

️ Football 30 Sep. 2020

 Salzburg - M. Tel Aviv
 Salzburg/Salzburg @ 1.50

 Bayern - Dortmund
 Bayern @ 1.55

 Lazio - Atalanta
 Both Teams To Score @ 1.48

 Real Madrid - Valladolid
 Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.65


----------



## legendaryfx (Oct 1, 2020)

️ Football 01 Oct. 2020

 Sarajevo - Celtic
 Celtic & Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.50

 Din. Zagreb - Flora T.
 Din. Zagreb To Score In Both Halves @ 1.46

 CFR Cluj - KuPS
 KuPS Over 2.5 Corners @ 1.59

 Charleroi - Lech
 Charleroi or Draw @ 1.38

 Malmo FF - Granada
 Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.44


----------



## legendaryfx (Oct 1, 2020)

Starting this day, we are looking for professional tipsters for the following sports:

 Hockey
 Tennis
 Basketball

If you are an experienced tipster and you want to work with us,  @legendary_bets (this is my telegram id)


----------



## legendaryfx (Oct 4, 2020)

️ Football 04 Oct. 2020

 Leicester - West Ham
 Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.63

 Arsenal - Sheffield United
 Arsenal @ 1.57

 Brest - Monaco
 Goal In Both Halves @ 1.73


----------



## legendaryfx (Oct 5, 2020)

️ Football 05 Oct. 2020

 KUPS vs Ilves
 2-4 Goals In Game @ 1.45

 Wehen vs Kaiserslautern
 Wehen or Draw & Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.62

 Trelleborgs vs Norrby
 2-5 Goals In Game @ 1.45

 Oss vs Dordrecht
 Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.40


----------



## legendaryfx (Oct 6, 2020)

Tennis 06 Oct. 2020

 Schwartzman vs Thiem
 Thiem @ 1.50

 Swiatek vs Trevisan
 2-0 Correct Score @ 1.52

️ Football 06 Oct. 2020

 Mioveni vs Turris Tr.Magurele
 Draw at Half or Final @ 1.75

 Helmond vs Cambuur 
 Cambuur or Draw & Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.46


----------



## legendaryfx (Oct 7, 2020)

️ Football 07 Oct. 2020

 Austria - Greece
 Greece Over 0.5 Goals @ 1.55

 Denmark - Feroe Islands
 Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.60

 Portugal - Spain
 Draw at Half or Final @ 1.70

 Slovenia - San Marino
 H1 (-3.5) @ 1.67


----------



## legendaryfx (Oct 8, 2020)

️ Football 08 Oct. 2020

 Bulgaria - Hungary
 Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.44

 Slovakia - Ireland
 Draw at Half or Final @ 1.50

 Bosnia - Northern Ireland
 Bosnia or Draw & Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.69


----------



## legendaryfx (Oct 9, 2020)

️ Football 09 Oct. 2020

 Ukraine U21 - Romania U21
 Romania U21 or Draw @ 1.53

 Kosovo U21 vs Austria U21
 Austria U21 @ 1.45

 Value Bet

 Island U21 - Italy U21
 Island U21 or Draw @ 2.85


----------



## legendaryfx (Oct 10, 2020)

️ Football 10 Oct. 2020

 1860 Munchen - Lubeck
 1860 Munchen @ 1.80

 Uerdingen - Bayern II
 Bayern II or Draw @ 1.46

 Turkgucu Munchen - Wehen
 Goal In Both Halves @ 1.55

 Espanyol vs Alcorcon
 Espanyol @ 1.62


----------



## legendaryfx (Oct 11, 2020)

️ Football 11 Oct. 2020

 Serbia - Hungary
 Hungary Over 0.5 Goals @ 1.60

 Norvegia vs Romania
 Norvegia or Draw & Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.61

 France - Portugal
 France or Draw & Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.74

 Ireland - Wales
 0-2 Total Goals In Match @ 1.47


----------



## legendaryfx (Oct 13, 2020)

Letonia - Malta
 Draw Half or Final @ 1.70

 Muntenegru - Luxemburg
 Muntenegru @ 1.78

 Liechtenstein vs San Marino
 Liechtenstein & Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.46


----------



## legendaryfx (Oct 14, 2020)

️ Football 14 Oct. 2020

 Croatia - France
 France or Draw @ 1.40

 Romania - Austria
 Austria or Draw & 0-3 Total Goals In Match @ 1.61

 Slovakia - Israel
 Slovakia or Draw @ 1.43

 Poland - Bosnia
 Poland or Draw @ 1.30

 Portugal - Sweeden
 Portugal @ 1.70


----------



## legendaryfx (Oct 15, 2020)

️ Football 15 Oct. 2020

 Rovaniemi - Lahti
 Lahti or Draw & 0-4 Total Goals In Match @ 1.35

 HIFK Helsinki - Ilves
 Both Teams To Score @ 1.77

 Honka - Mariehamn
 Honka @ 1.48


----------



## legendaryfx (Oct 16, 2020)

️ Football 16 Oct. 2020

 U Cluj - Concordia Chiajna
 2-5 Total Goals In Match @ 1.40

 Jong Ajax - Jong AZ
 Both Teams To Score & Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.52

 Dijon - Rennes
 Dijon Over 0.5 Goals @ 1.53


----------



## legendaryfx (Oct 17, 2020)

️ Football 17 Oct. 2020

 Hertha - Stuttgart
 Hertha or Draw & Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.46

 Real Madrid - Cadiz
 Goal In Both Halves @ 1.40

 Ross Co - Hibernian
 Hibernian @ 1.88

 Inter - Milan
 Both Teams To Score @ 1.57

 Braga - Nacional
 Braga @ 1.40


----------



## legendaryfx (Oct 19, 2020)

️ Football 19 Oct. 2020

 Lahti - HAKA
 Lahti @ 1.75

 Botev Plovdiv - Etar
 Botev Plovdiv @ 1.65

 Academica Clinceni - FCSB
 FCSB @ 1.52


----------



## legendaryfx (Oct 20, 2020)

️ Football 20 Oct. 2020

 Leipzig - Basaksehir
 Leipzig & 2-5 Goals In Match @ 1.50

 PSG - Manchester United
 Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.60

 Lazio - Dortmund
 Both Teams To Score @ 1.60

 Dynamo Kiev - Juventus
 Juventus or Draw & 0-3 Goals In Match @ 1.53


----------



## betcatalog (Oct 21, 2020)

Liverpool has huge defensive issues. The Reds will be without the two main defensive players and a doubtful one. Ajax, led by Dusan Tadic, will take advantage of this situation, especially because goalkeeper Adrian is not confident after conceding 9 goals in his two appearances. At the same time, Liverpool has excellent strikers in Salah, Firmino and Mane, as well as Yota. In view of these events, I expect an effective match in Amsterdam. At least four goals must be scored
*AJAX vs LIVERPOOL @@  +3.50  Over, odds 2.10*

Open play in every prediction. The two clubs will at least try not to lose today and will first try to secure third place and then claim the best they can in the group. I expect a match of patience, the spaces to be closed and to neutralize each other in the midfield. I will bet on the few goals
*OLYMPIACOS vs MARSEILLE @@ +2.50 Under,  odds 1.70   *


----------



## legendaryfx (Oct 21, 2020)

betcatalog said:


> Liverpool has huge defensive issues. The Reds will be without the two main defensive players and a doubtful one. Ajax, led by Dusan Tadic, will take advantage of this situation, especially because goalkeeper Adrian is not confident after conceding 9 goals in his two appearances. At the same time, Liverpool has excellent strikers in Salah, Firmino and Mane, as well as Yota. In view of these events, I expect an effective match in Amsterdam. At least four goals must be scored
> *AJAX vs LIVERPOOL @@  +3.50  Over, odds 2.10*
> 
> Open play in every prediction. The two clubs will at least try not to lose today and will first try to secure third place and then claim the best they can in the group. I expect a match of patience, the spaces to be closed and to neutralize each other in the midfield. I will bet on the few goals
> *OLYMPIACOS vs MARSEILLE @@ +2.50 Under,  odds 1.70   *


Please stop posting in my thread. Thank you


----------



## legendaryfx (Oct 21, 2020)

️ Football 21 Oct. 2020

 Real Madrid - Shakhtar 
 Real Madrid & Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.43

 Manchester City - Porto
 Manchester City & Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.40

 Ajax - Liverpool
 Liverpool or Draw & 2-5 Goals In Match @ 1.57

 Bayern Munchen - Atletico Madrid
 Under 3.5 Goals @ 1.50


----------



## legendaryfx (Oct 22, 2020)

️ Football 22 Oct. 2020

 Rapid Viena - Arsenal 
 Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.65

 Rijeka - Real Sociedad
 Real Sociedad or Draw & Under 3.5 Goals @ 1.53

 Celtic - Milan
 Both Teams To Score @ 1.80


----------



## legendaryfx (Oct 23, 2020)

️ Football 23 Oct. 2020

️ LIVE
 Shanghai SIPG - Shanghai Shenhua 
 Shanghai SIPG @ 1.65

 Varazdin - Slaven Belupo
 Varazdin or Draw @ 1.55

 Derry City - Shelbourne
 Under 2.5 Goals @ 1.55


----------



## legendaryfx (Oct 25, 2020)

️ Football 25 Oct. 2020

 Arsenal - Leicester 
 Arsenal Draw No Bet @ 1.44

 Bremen - Hoffenheim
 Both Teams To Score @ 1.73

 FC Viitorul - FC Arges
 FC Viitorul @ 1.47

 Nice - Lille
 Lille or Draw & Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.76


----------



## legendaryfx (Oct 26, 2020)

️ Football 26 Oct. 2020

 Aalborg - Vejle 
 Both Teams To Score @ 1.62

 AC Milan - Roma
 Both Teams To Score @ 1.57

 Levante - Celta Vigo
 Draw Half or Final @ 1.73

 Brighton - West Brom
 Brighton draw no bet @ 1.32


----------



## legendaryfx (Oct 28, 2020)

️ Football 28 Oct. 2020

 Club Brugge - Lazio 
 Club Brugge or Draw @ 1.51

 Ferencvaros - Dynamo Kiev
 Draw Half or Final @ 1.73

 Tennis 28 Oct. 2020

 Casper Ruud - Jannik Sinner
 Jannik Sinner @ 1.22


----------



## legendaryfx (Oct 29, 2020)

️ Football 29 Oct. 2020

 LASK Linz - Ludogorets 
 LASK Linz or Draw & 0-3 Goals In Match @ 1.62

 Gent - Hoffenheim
 Goal In Both Halves @ 1.50

 CFR Cluj - Young Boys
 CFR Cluj or Draw @ 1.55


----------



## legendaryfx (Oct 30, 2020)

️ Football 30 Oct. 2020

 Viktoria Koln - VfB Lubeck 
 Viktoria Koln @ 2.05

 Schalke - Stuttgart
 Both Teams To Score @ 1.60


----------



## legendaryfx (Oct 31, 2020)

️ Football 31 Oct. 2020

 Slavia Mozyr - Dynamo Brest 
 Dynamo Brest @ 1.45

 Real Madrid - Huesca
 Real Madrid & 2-5 Goals In Match @ 1.62

 Crotone - Atalanta
 Both Teams To Score & Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.75


----------



## daniel cliff (Nov 2, 2020)

Any results stats for these chosen matched? Can you point me to the right section to see how many of these selections where a hit? thank you.


----------



## legendaryfx (Nov 2, 2020)

daniel cliff said:


> Any results stats for these chosen matched? Can you point me to the right section to see how many of these selections where a hit? thank you.


You can check them by accessing flashscore.com and search for them. Keep in mind that this is our free group


----------



## legendaryfx (Nov 2, 2020)

️ Football 02 Nov. 2020

 Fulham - West Brom 
 Both Teams To Score @ 1.83

 Leeds - Leicester
 Both Teams To Score @ 1.60


----------



## legendaryfx (Nov 4, 2020)

Tennis 04 Nov. 2020

 Rafa Nadal - Feliciano Lopez 
 Lopez +5.5 Games @ 1.57

 Albot - Rublev
 Rublev 2-0 Final Score @ 1.28


----------



## legendaryfx (Nov 6, 2020)

️ Football 06 Nov. 2020

 Astra - Academica Clinceni 
 Astra or Draw @ 1.70

 Mechelen - Charleroi
 Charleroi or Draw @ 1.41


----------



## legendaryfx (Nov 22, 2020)

️ Football 22 Nov. 2020

 Trabzonspor - Erzurumspor
  Trabzonspor @ 1.85

 Leeds - Arsenal
  Both Teams To Score @ 1.57


----------



## legendaryfx (Nov 24, 2020)

️ Football 24 Nov. 2020

 Rennes - Chelsea
 Chelsea @ 1.62

 Dortmund - Club Brugge
 Dortmund & Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.68

  PSG - Leipzig
 PSG or Draw & Under 3.5 Goals @ 1.68


----------



## betcatalog (Nov 25, 2020)

With both clubs in a difficult position, the two coaches will have to make their teams attack, which will make them offer us an exciting spectacle for both fans and neutrals. The score of Madrid can be repeated, with goals from both teams and I will bet on many goals
*INTER vs REAL MADRID @@ +2.50 Over, odds 1.55*

I think Atalanta could upset Liverpool. Yes, they were destroyed in Bergamo and lost 0-5. It was also bad against Spezia over the weekend. Nevertheless, the Nerazzurri are a good team with quality players. It was no coincidence that they reached the quarterfinals last season. I will suggest both teams to score
*LIVERPOOL vs ATALANTA @@ Both team to score, odds 1.40*

An important match for Olympiakos, but with many key absences of players. On the other hand, Manchester City will make changes in the starting lineup. I am waiting for the match to be judged in detail, with the two opponents neutralizing each other, so I will go with the few goals
*OLYMPIACOS vs MANCHESTER CITY @@ +2.50 Under, odds 2.25*


----------



## legendaryfx (Nov 27, 2020)

️ Football 28 Nov. 2020

 Real Madrid - Alaves
 Casemiro to be Carded - YES @ 3.60

 Valencia - Atletico Madrid
 Draw @ 3.80


----------



## legendaryfx (Dec 8, 2020)

️ Football 08 Dec. 2020

 Real Madrid - Gladbach
 Draw @ 3.95

 PSG - Basaksehir
 PSG HF/FT @ 1.83


----------



## legendaryfx (Dec 16, 2020)

Bayern Munich - Wolfsburg
 Bayern Munich -1.5AH @ 1.89


----------



## legendaryfx (Feb 20, 2021)

Fulham - Sheffield
 Fulham @ 2.25


----------



## legendaryfx (Feb 21, 2021)

Atalanta - SSC Napoli (Serie A)
 Muriel to score - Yes @ 2.48


----------



## legendaryfx (Apr 7, 2022)

Hello there. Sorry for this huge inactivity. 

I will start posting again on 10.04.2022. Let's start making cash again 

Join our official Telegram channel here


----------



## legendaryfx (Apr 8, 2022)

️ Football 08 Apr. 2022

 Sevilla - Granada
 Sevilla @ 1.45

 Lorient - St. Etienne
 Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.42

 Aarau - Winterthur
 Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.65


----------



## legendaryfx (Apr 11, 2022)

️ Football 11 Apr. 2022

 FCSB - Voluntari
 Over 1.5 Goals@ 1.40

 Rayo Vallecano - Valencia
 Valencia or Draw @ 1.67

 Antalyaspor - Hatayspor
 Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.95


----------

